# [q] Samsung Admire rooting



## lube123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Is there any possible way to root the new Samsung Admire for Metro PCS?
I've tried:
GingerBreak
Z4root
Universal Root(I think the name is)

Haven't tried:
Superoneclick

Any idea's or anything?


----------



## Egypt1ancraz (Aug 21, 2011)

Dude!! Thank You for putting up this thread.. made me register to the site. Anyhow I have had the phone for a good 4 days now and I have been searching ALL over the internet.. Nothing.. I think you are the first  person to post this. LOL you beat me f***ER. Anywaysz. I tried GingerBreak also.. didnt know about it till today.. Nothing...
BTW just want you to know i tried superOneClick first and it doesnt work.. not on 2.3.4 anyway.. i think only up to 2.2.1? soo Yeaa. WE need something here.. If we work together i think we can get something sooner lol. SOMEONE HELP US!

Samsung Admire
Gingerbread.EH02
Android 2.3.4
Metro PCS
Kernel 2.6.35.7

Great phone btw.. 800mhz.. looking to root and hopefully ill be able to hit the ghz... Paid only $80 for it with new line.. that i dont even need a contract for.. love metro man..


----------



## camoko (Aug 21, 2011)

Same here, got one for my wife yesterday. Any devs out there with some good advise?


----------



## AdmireR-720 (Aug 21, 2011)

me too i just made an account so i can post this, GINGERBREAD.EH02 is he build number btw if anyone might need it. I hope someone makes this phone rootable, i miss my setcpu and wifi tethering from my optimus v


----------



## Egypt1ancraz (Aug 21, 2011)

*HELPPP PLEASE. Samsung Admire. New Phone. 2.3.4. Break. Metro PCS.*

Anyone!! please.. anybody. Im dying here. We need an OC K at least. Any one click fix to root this samsung phone. Maybe a few changes to a couple lines of an existing break. Cant be too Different than the rest out there. 2.3.4 we need to break it.


----------



## lube123 (Aug 21, 2011)

We need it bad


----------



## dcskins2011 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm in the same boat, had it since Thursday and looking forward to rooting it.


----------



## Egypt1ancraz (Aug 22, 2011)

*SuperOneClick 2.1.1 Log*

SuperOneClick v2.1.1.0
Checking drivers...
Failed
Killing ADB Server...

OK 0.73s

Starting ADB Server...
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *

OK 4.58s

Waiting for device...

OK 0.44s

2.3.4
Getting manufacturer...
samsung
OK 0.03s

Getting model...
SCH-R720
OK 0.11s

Getting version...
EH02
OK 0.09s

Checking if rooted...
False
OK 0.19s

Installing BusyBox (temporary)... - Step #1
527 KB/s (1062992 bytes in 1.968s)

OK 2.48s

Installing BusyBox (temporary)... - Step #2

OK 0.08s

Rooting device... - Step #1
rm failed for /data/local/tmp/boomsh, No such file or directory
OK 0.06s

Rooting device... - Step #2
rm failed for /data/local/tmp/sh, No such file or directory
OK 0.03s

Rooting device... - Step #3
525 KB/s (16830 bytes in 0.031s)

OK 0.58s

Rooting device... - Step #4

OK 0.09s

Rooting device... - Step #5

OK 0.03s

Rooting device... - Step #6




[**] Gingerbreak/Honeybomb -- android 2.[2,3], 3.0 softbreak

[**] (C) 2010-2011 The Android Exploid Crew. All rights reserved.

[**] Kudos to jenzi, the #brownpants-party, the Open Source folks,

[**] Zynamics for ARM skills and Onkel Budi



[**] donate to [email protected] if you like

[**] Exploit may take a while!



[+] Plain Gingerbread mode!

[+] Found PT_DYNAMIC of size 232 (29 entries)

[+] Found GOT: 0x000163b4

[+] Using device /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.1/mmc_host

[*] vold: 0000 GOT start: 0x000163b4 GOT end: 0x000163f4


OK 30.97s

Rooting device... - Step #7

OK 27.41s

*Remounting /system with read-write access...
mount: Operation not permitted
FAILED* 

Does anyone know how to get around this? I need to change the Location to Read-Write.. no clue how to though.


----------



## soncheebs (Aug 23, 2011)

I joined these forums to learn how to root my admire, and so it seems its not possible yet?


----------



## jmarsh667 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Samsung admire root?*

Does anyone have any idea how to root this or when a root will be made for this I can see it becoming a popular phone for the price and features.  I can't wait for a root for this anyone have any idea how long it will take before one is released?  For the price of the phone it is incredibly nice much nicer and faster than the optimus or huawei M835


----------



## J-Green (Aug 26, 2011)

*Samsung Admire ROOT*

Ugh been looking everywhere 2... I guess its just to soon


----------



## elexion (Aug 26, 2011)

I am also in search of Root for the Admire.


----------



## aaronmy (Aug 27, 2011)

There might be one way but I don't know how to boot into our recovery menu.
http://androidforums.com/admire-all-things-root/400892-question.html#post3128788


----------



## aaronmy (Aug 27, 2011)

Egypt1ancraz said:


> SuperOneClick v2.1.1.0
> Checking drivers...
> Failed
> Killing ADB Server...
> ...

Click to collapse



The creater did not fix this bug.


----------



## elexion (Aug 27, 2011)

aaronmy said:


> There might be one way but I don't know how to boot into our recovery menu.

Click to collapse



To get into Recovery Mode:

1) Turn phone off.
2) Press and hold Back, Volume Down, and Power keys.
3) Continue holding all three keys until device powers on and recovery menu appears.

Navigate using volume up/down keys, and Home key for enter.

Took me a few minutes to figure out how to do it myself last night.

UPDATE: Tested the method you linked to, does NOT work.


----------



## aaronmy (Aug 27, 2011)

elexion said:


> To get into Recovery Mode:
> 
> 1) Turn phone off.
> 2) Press and hold Back, Volume Down, and Power keys.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks worked like a charm
But the update did not.


----------



## Supreme Ki (Aug 27, 2011)

*Samsung Admire*

First off the noob video was/is funny as H+!*.  I'm stuck in the same boat with rooting my Samsung Admire.  Metro PCS is my carrier.  I'd like any updates on rooting ASAP, thanks.


----------



## aaronmy (Aug 27, 2011)

Something caught my eye but I don't understand. Can someone help.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=788108:confused:


----------



## elexion (Aug 27, 2011)

aaronmy said:


> Something caught my eye but I don't understand. Can someone help.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=788108:confused:

Click to collapse



I don't think there are kernals compatible with the samsung admire's kernal. There might be, but I'd rather not risk bricking my phone.


----------



## aaronmy (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a feeling that we won't get root for a while, unless someone can find a developer somehow, seeing that all of these new 2.3.4 devices just getting root access.


----------



## lube123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Is there any possible way to root the new Samsung Admire for Metro PCS?
I've tried:
GingerBreak
Z4root
Universal Root(I think the name is)

Haven't tried:
Superoneclick

Any idea's or anything?


----------



## marcos.lennis (Aug 29, 2011)

How about putting some $ for a Dev to his/her hands on it? I would happily donate a couple of bucks.


----------



## LovesFinalCry (Aug 29, 2011)

I also joined simply because of the Admire rooting lol. If anyone has any news, let us know


----------



## aaronmy (Aug 30, 2011)

There MIGHT be a way, I am going to try it and see if it works, and hopefully it does. Its about a 0-15% chance it works. And probably not that but imma try.
UPDATE: I rechecked and it will most likely brick our phones. I'm not doing it.

Sent from my Samsung Admire


----------



## jwebe03 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Have you tried Clockwork Mods 1 Click Root??*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA770wpLX-Q




Page 1 of 22 12311  
Show 50 post(s) from this thread on one page

xda-developers (http://forum.xda-developers.com/index.php)
-   Epic 4G Android Development (http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=716)
-   -   [MOD][One Click Root] Clockwork Mod version 3.0.0.5/6 - UPDATED FOR EB13! (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=897612)

Dameon87	2nd January 2011 07:23 PM
[MOD][One Click Root] Clockwork Mod version 3.0.0.5/6 - UPDATED FOR EB13!

Just finished porting the CWM 3.0.0.5/6 recovery. 
Some notable changes are the following:
Auto EXT4 conversion system. If a partition is found to be RFS, but referenced in recovery.fstab as ext4, the system will AUTOMATICALLY convert the filesystem, backing up ALL data on the partition, and restoring it after. This may still have kinks, so if you run into any problems, simply flash your rom over it.
Removal of Amend script. This is a HUGE change for everyone using the update-script method to create flashable .zip files. ALL developers should begin using Edify scripts (updater-script and update-binary). I will post a few examples of common things below.
Color contrast changed from green on black to orange on black.
New mounting system. Partition types are no longer required to be compiled into CWM, and are instead detected from /config/recovery.fstab (Modified path to work with the redirector)
Notice: DO NOT INSTALL UNLESS YOU WANT EXT4!!!

[NEW] FOR EB13: 
http://efragtv.com/android/OneClickRootCWM3-EB13.zip
NOTES FOR EB13: Auto conversion/restore seems to work 100% now. I converted and did NOT have to flash a rom over it. =]

[OLD] FOR DK28:
http://efragtv.com/android/OneClickRootCWM3.zip

INSTRUCTIONS:
1. Unzip to your desktop.
2. Go into your phone and Go to settings->Applications->Development and turn on USB Debugging.
3. Now double click run.bat in the folder you unzipped. (If you are on linux ./run.sh from the folder)
4. Wait for everything to happen. 
5. Use the THREE BUTTON METHOD to get to CWM3.
6. Wait for the conversion operation to finish.
7. DO NOT REBOOT!!!!
8. IF YOU ARE ON AN ODEXED ROM (DEFAULT OTA) THEN YOU NEED TO REFLASH A ROM AFTER THE CONVERSION!!!!!!! ODEXED ROMS DO NOT GET RESTORED PROPERLY!
9. Flash the Default Stock Dual FS kernel For EB13: http://efragtv.com/android/EB13-DUALFS-KERNEL.zip
10. Enjoy CWM 3.0.0.5/6

See post #2 for Edify examples vs the old Amend style.


----------



## dhs989 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Samsung Admire Rooting*

what i did is reboot into recovery mode and flashed a 2.3.3 rom on my phone then rooted it worked very nice


----------



## momosman (Sep 1, 2011)

*???*

Which rom did you use and from where. Also could u post some screetshots. Dont wanna brick my phone bro. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Egypt1ancraz (Sep 1, 2011)

brother, which rom did you use, where did you download the 2.3.3 rom? please ive been dying to do it for a couple weeks since i got the phone and uve done it share the love lol.


----------



## CyX BeAtZ (Sep 2, 2011)

i tried the samsung galaxy root and it doesnt work. superoneclick doesnt either which it says on shortfuse it wont anyway. still waiting patiently


----------



## mk3gtivr6 (Sep 2, 2011)

Afternoon all!

I read everything and never post anything, but I figured since I just recently purchased this phone that I'd throw my two cents in...

The Epic CWM root apparently work only for Froyo based phones (the EB13 build) and since all the Admires I've seen have been EH02, I doubt it'd work. I can't download the files right now to check, some connection error or other, but it would probably be a waste of time anyway.

As for downgrading the phone to 2.3.3, I can't find a suitable stock firmware for the Admire of 2.3.3 ANYWHERE, even though the phone was slated to be equipped with it from the factory, so best bet would be to find someone with it and have them dump a copy to someone and then Gingerbreak it, or tweak the 2.3.4 (beyond my scope of ability right now) to allow us root access.

Hopefully we'll figure this out soon, because the garbageware is starting to grind down on my sanity.

-Aaron


----------



## CyX BeAtZ (Sep 2, 2011)

true man, sick of the bloatware already v.v i need titanium backup to work! any other useful root based software?


----------



## mk3gtivr6 (Sep 2, 2011)

Apparently they were all shipped with 2.3.4, so the chances of getting our hands on that stock firmware are zero apparently.

I don't do much with root other than tether wifi and tweak the sounds and alerts and other low-level junk such as that. It's mostly just to get rid of the crapware that they insist I need even though I've lived without it for, well, ever.

Such an annoying load of junk. Ha.

-Aaron


----------



## CyX BeAtZ (Sep 8, 2011)

webchat.fossnet.info/channel/admire/file/index.html

this is an IRC chat that has been set up by a team of developers to try to help root the admire. If anyone has the admire and can be of assistance for the devs join please. I've been logged in for a day now and they're manually trying gingerbreak but they dont have the phone and i dont know how they're testing this method. after a test on my device with a prevail phone root kms is being blocked so the quest continues...


----------



## marcos.lennis (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been trying the Universal_GB_ROOT method with StoneBoy Tony without success. It cannot verify the signature when flashing the zip file in Recovery.

Like you said, "the quest continuous".


----------



## mk3gtivr6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thus far every attempt I've made has failed due to the signature verification. I'm hopping on the IRC now to lend a hand if I am able since I have the phone in front of me for hot saucy fun times.


----------



## CyX BeAtZ (Sep 8, 2011)

webchat.fossnet.info/channel/admire/file/index.html

sweet spread the site on other topics/forums/postings that you find active so we can get the help we need. hopefully someone with some super powers will see n help us out... Sending out the BAT Signal o.o


----------



## AdamOutler (Sep 8, 2011)

Fun Fact: Using UART on most samsung devices reveals a root shell in power-off battery mode.  This may be the key.


----------



## werichmond (Sep 9, 2011)

Word is root is being worked on now.  

Maybe a patched update.zip? Recovery mode is accessed by holding power, volume up, and the back button at boot.  Update.zip must be able to pass signature verification though 

Sent from my SCH-R720 using XDA App


----------



## marcos.lennis (Sep 9, 2011)

werichmond said:


> Word is root is being worked on now.
> 
> Maybe a patched update.zip? Recovery mode is accessed by holding power, volume up, and the back button at boot.  Update.zip must be able to pass signature verification though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R720 using XDA App

Click to collapse




I dont think that a zip file can be applied if cannot pass signature verification. Maybe gaining temp root and pushing root files directly via ADB or Terminal Emulator.

I keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## mk3gtivr6 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Patch?*

Forgive my ignorance but wouldn't a patched update.zip file pass signature verification or would the signature be no good if the file were tampered with? Is is something like a checksum that will change if the file is modified?

I'm intrigued by this UART method but if we were to access it couldn't we push the SU and BusyBox to the phone itself? Sorry if it's way off base, but I figured it was time I became an active participant and help any way I could, even if it is screwing up my phone for the benefit of others. .


----------



## AdamOutler (Sep 9, 2011)

mk3gtivr6 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but wouldn't a patched update.zip file pass signature verification or would the signature be no good if the file were tampered with? Is is something like a checksum that will change if the file is modified?
> 
> I'm intrigued by this UART method but if we were to access it couldn't we push the SU and BusyBox to the phone itself? Sorry if it's way off base, but I figured it was time I became an active participant and help any way I could, even if it is screwing up my phone for the benefit of others. .

Click to collapse



I have the setup...  I don't have an Admire.   I'd bet that you could put the file on the /sdcard/ partition or upload via uart, use the power-off root UART to move 'su' to the /bin/ folder, download SuperUser.apk from the market, then use that to make a total backup of the kernel.  

After the first device is rooted by placing 'su' and 'busybox' in the /bin folder A 'rooted kernel' could be distributed as a heimdall-one-click and then the user would only have to download the superuser.apk app.  

right?


----------



## lube123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Is there any possible way to root the new Samsung Admire for Metro PCS?
I've tried:
GingerBreak
Z4root
Universal Root(I think the name is)

Haven't tried:
Superoneclick

Any idea's or anything?


----------



## mk3gtivr6 (Sep 9, 2011)

I have an admire, but don't have the exploit. . I can guinea pig if necessary. At my computer ATM.


----------



## AdamOutler (Sep 9, 2011)

The UART setup would be the same as I described in this video






You will need hardware.  Any kind of UART setup will work and Samsung devices are pretty standard as far as hardware, so it's most likely that the USB port UART is present on this device as well.  

If anyone has an extra device, I think I could root it.


----------



## marcos.lennis (Sep 9, 2011)

Something good is coming soon guys. Some guys are onto something and it is looking good.

update coming soon.


----------



## bobbyleebudde (Sep 10, 2011)

i will be happy to let you use my samsung admire to see what you can do


----------



## AdamOutler (Sep 10, 2011)

bobbyleebudde said:


> i will be happy to let you use my samsung admire to see what you can do

Click to collapse



Send me a pm


----------



## CyX BeAtZ (Sep 11, 2011)

androidinvasion.us/forum/index.php/topic,16.0.html   <<< Posts methods, tests ran and pasties here

webchat.fossnet.info/channel/admire/file/index.html  <<< Join Chat for discussion and help with active devs working on this root

please post here methods and tests that you have run. pasties from cmd prompt so we dont double up on steps. 
this will be closely moderated and updated frequently. stay tuned, register and post please. lets work together


----------



## CyX BeAtZ (Sep 12, 2011)

CyX BeAtZ said:


> androidinvasion.us/forum/index.php/topic,16.0.html   <<< Posts methods, tests ran and pasties here
> 
> webchat.fossnet.info/channel/admire/file/index.html  <<< Join Chat for discussion and help with active devs working on this root
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






IT HAS BEEN DONE!!!

http://androidinvasion.us/forum/index.php/topic,19.0.html


----------



## Marixxaa (Sep 12, 2011)

Now just waiting for the link for Windows  I'm so excited 

Sent from my SCH-R720


----------



## BoiPhresh (Sep 13, 2011)

Can someone post the shutdown folder for the admire I erased it by mistake now my phone wont shutdown its gets yo the shutting down screen and stays there I am not sure where to posy this seeing as I couldn't find a admire forum


----------



## KB0SDQ (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the great info and for those responsible for the exploit, my Admire is now rooted just waiting for root manager to get updated so it will work on this phone. Again thank you all
Doug


----------



## KB0SDQ (Sep 19, 2011)

Had an issue with root checker said root was ok but busybox was not installed right downloaded busybox installer app and now all is good. Thanks again folks

Doug
Samsung Admire (rooted)


----------



## Cyhawk (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok this thread is a bit old, but its the first one that comes up, and there is no answer. Since the phone will be a bit popular... I grabbed this information from another website, which I can no longer find the link to ( =( ) and modified it a bit to work with the admire. 

You can turn this into a .bat file and run it, but I had no success, I had to run the commands manually. 

This was successful with: (I bought the phone 3 days ago)
Android: 2.3.4
Kernel: 2.6.35.7

You need a copy of su, and superuser. (If you have superone click, its all there, just run it adb from that directory)

adb shell "rm /data/log/dumpState_app_native.log 2>/dev/null"
adb shell "ln -s /data/local.prop /data/log/dumpState_app_native.log 2>/dev/null"
adb shell "app_process /dev/null"
REM This command may take a while.
adb shell "echo "ro.kernel.qemu=1" > /data/local.prop 2>/dev/null"
adb reboot
REM Device vibrates (kinda pulses) This is good.
adb wait-for-device
adb shell "rm /data/local.prop 2>/dev/null"
adb shell "rm /data/log/dumpState_app_native.log 2>/dev/null"
adb remount

Thats it, your device is rooted. Now to install the goodies...

adb push su /system/xbin/su
adb shell "chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su"
adb shell "ln -s /system/xbin/su /system/bin/su"
adb install Superuser.apk

Now, before anything else happens, I was having issues with full root. (Root checker claimed everything was fine.. titanium backup worked, but could not remove some crapware..) so at this point, you can go into /system/app and remove the Metro apks. I'd recommend clearing Dalvik cache after you're done as well. 


adb reboot

Hope this helps =)


----------



## Twixyyy (Nov 30, 2011)

*Rooted admire*

listen guys none of those root methods you tried work yet... but this one does its a one click root and i did it to my admire 
it doesnt giv you superuser you have to go to the market and download the superuser.apk yourself  just go on google and look up oneclickroot for samsung admirre your gunna have to find it yourself that way tho


----------



## dacore270 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok I just got my Samsung Admire from MetroPCS yesterday and the only method that worked for me was the Superoneclick

http://shortfuse.org/?page_id=2

Cheers


----------



## Zander_Sig (Apr 19, 2012)

*Need a little help with Samsun Admire (Rooting)*

Hi all, I did a search for Samsung Admire and this is the first thread I got... 

I just went to Metro PCS and got my first Smartphone (Been using it about 1.5 months now) and I continually run out of "internal phone memory" and I can not even play any Gameloft Games the game "Let's Golf" just turns my screen black and tells me to force close the app and I keep hearing about "Rooting" my phone to get rid of some of the bloatware and somehow I can use my Micro SD card as "internal phone memory"? Anyhow I was directed to this site from an old co-worker through FB and I have read every post in this thread and I still don't know how to Root my Samsung Admire phone. I do have a Mac running OS X 10.4.11 and I got some files from the links on this thread. I now have these files on my desktop..

SuperOneClickv2.3.3-ShortFuse.zip

admire.zip

admire-root-nix.zip (the files in this zip are adb.linux, adb.osx, admire_root.sh, su and Superuser.apk)

and

admire-root-nix (352KB Document)


What should I do next? I am not that good with the Terminal Application on my mac but I am knowledgeable about some stuff (I hacked my PSP, PS2, PS3, etc) but this phone stuff stuff is pretty new to me. Can anyone post some instructions for me? How do I backup my phone in case I brick it? What do I do next to my phone, etc...

Thanks guys for all the help!! So glad this site is available to us!


----------



## Zander_Sig (Apr 25, 2012)

*How to increase Phone's Internal Memory?*

Hi guys, well I got my Samsung Admire ROOTED!!!! Now is there a way to partition my SD card so that my phone can use it for Internal Phone Memory? I am always running out of internal phone memory and it's driving me efiin' nuts! I always have like 20MB left to use and I constantly have to delete apps that are on the phones internal memory (like some games, Adobe Reader, Freeoffice (9MB), Titanium Backup, Busybox (it takes up like 5mb), install new apps try them then delete them and put my favorite apps back on. It's a total pain in the ass! I can't believe Samsung only gave us like 250MB of internal phone memory.... The metroPCS apps use like 3/4ths of that and we are left with about 45MB. What apps (Bloatware) can I safely remove? How to I install a new ROM in my phone? I tried Rom manager but when I go to backup my factory ROM it says to choose my phone from a list and my phone is not on there, what should I do? Can the Admire use a different ROM? I need some help guys!

Thanks all!


----------



## SookoTM (Nov 12, 2012)

*Rootable samsung*

Follow this link. It will show you the exact way to root the metro pcs samsung admire. WARNING: Be careful using rom manager with the admire. Any wrong flashing can cause you to brick your phone, which so I have done.

This is a successful way to root your samsung admire. 
ugh. Can't post links -.- 
okay...
search in google " samsung admire all things root guide"
click on the first link and this web link will show you step by step process how to root the admire. ^^
Don;t forget to thank me!


----------



## matman1997 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes please help I have a Samsung vitality whitch there both the same but I need a root app. For 2.3.4


----------



## SaveMEH92 (Dec 12, 2012)

i need to root my samsung admire 2.3.6 nothing seems to work help i rooted the 2.3.6 then applied the ff18 update thru update tool for schr720 it erased my root mow how do i root 2.3.6??!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------

